

IPhone game downloads to hit record high between Christmas and New Year's - Frocer
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/27/mobclixplayhaven/

======
Frocer
Similar story with some hard number forecasts:

[http://blog.flurry.com/bid/28872/Move-over-Black-Friday-
and-...](http://blog.flurry.com/bid/28872/Move-over-Black-Friday-and-Cyber-
Monday-the-App-Store-is-Here)

